# hi everyone im new!



## dee x (May 5, 2008)

hi all,
my Donna im 29, iv had 1 m/c and 2 eptopic pregnancies and had to have both tubes removed so im unable to conceive naturally, after nearly a 3 year wait, we are about to start our first cycle of ivf at care, we have had all test ect, iv received my protocol now just waiting for day 21 to begin injection.

i can talk to my family and friends but they all have kids them self so i dont think they really understand,

iv never felt so many emotions at once, 

best of luck to every one else

Donna x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Dee X 
 
I am sorry to read of your losses and that it meant losing both tubes 
I hope that with IVF you soon get a babe to hold in your arms 
I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I would like to encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,
You may find there is an active running thread for ladies having treatment at the same clinic as you check both the ICSI & IVF boards as we don't have separate clinic threads for each.

A rough guide to IVF
CLICK HERE

IVF General~ 
CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. 
The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. 
You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

For Cycle buddies -
CLICK HERE

And don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area
G&B  Community Fun board
CLICK HERE
You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 
Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs to Know
CLICK HERE

Take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    
 Dont forget to let us know how you get on!

If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Donna

 to FF  I hope you find this site of such support to you.

Sorry to hear of your m/c and eptopic pregnancies its so hard this IF lark isn't it 

Which Care are you having treatment under as there might be a Thread already running where you can talk to other ladies.

Wishing you lots of luck with your treatment.

x x x x


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi Donna,

Welcome to FF.  This site has been a godsend to me and it continues to be.

Like you I have had 2 ectopic pregnancies resulting in the lose of both of my tubes.  I thought my dreams and hopes of having a baby had finished when my tubes were removed but here I am now with twin boys via IVF.

Goodluck and feel free to contact me.

Sharon xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello Donna

Welcome to FF and good luck with your treatment!

Hope to see you with a BFP soon!  

I am sorry about your ectopic pregnancies   I hope this cycle of IVF gives you the baby you are dreaming of  

I too find it hard to talk to family and friends   which is why FF is so great! 

Hope to see you with a BFP soon!

Love Saila xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Donna and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support.

Im so sorry to hear of your ectopics and losing your tubes but im really pleased to hear that you are about to embark on IVF and i wish you loads of luck with getting a positive result.

Kate xx​


----------



## dee x (May 5, 2008)

hi all

i have posted on here before about 4 weeks ago but then my pc backed up and iv just go a new one but cant find where i was, anyway this is my first attempt at ivf and i had a blasto ET yesterday and have 2 embies on board, im really nervous and on edge would love some tips on how to stay sane in my 2ww is anyone else at this stage or is there another thread for simlar stage to mine could really do with some freinds 

best of luck of evryone else

donna x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi Donna

Firstly    for your 2ww and here's the link for the 2ww ladies thread. Good luck!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=27.0

Kay xxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hi there Dee + welcome back  glad you have a new puter so you can make the most of the site while you are on your  + beyond +  on being PUPO hun 

i will leave you a couple of links hunny till you get your bearings

for ICSI general chit chat CLICK HERE

board for ladies on their 2ww CLICK HERE

for the members diary's section where you can put your story down in writing CLICK HERE

+ for cycle buddies which i feel you may benefit from CLICK HERE

sending you lotsa   +  

goodluck 

xxx


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

hi dee and welcome - good luck for your 2ww  
hoping you get a lovely bfp
amyclare


----------



## dee x (May 5, 2008)

hi and thanks for the wecome and links

amyclare concratulaions on your BFP you must be over the moon

hi kay good luck with your adoption process

hi cleg thanks for the links what does PUPO mean

best of luck to you all

dee x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

PUPO is pregnant until proven otherwise 

xxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks Dee









Kay xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Dee 
I found your original post on here, Welcome back, have a read of your replies

To see your posts click on the profile tab at the top of every page and then click Last posts ( on the left)
To see your replies click on the "show new replies to your posts" top right of every page 



~Dizzi~


----------



## Dawne (Jul 6, 2008)

If it's any comfort, I think we all feel the same thing. One second everything is fine, then the smallest thing sends you over the edge. I find I get tearful really easily over things that shouldn't really bother me. It's very hard to appreciate how difficult this is unless you are going through it too.

The best of luck with everything!

Dawne


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear what you've been through


----------

